# A Mini and a Slingbox 350



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm looking to possibly hook up a mini to a Slingbox 350. The Mini actually might be moving into a basement bedroom that isn't used too much (& therefore a better location for the slingbox). Everything will be hard wired ethernet too. There is also a Sony 32" flat screen CRT TV down there that it would be hooked up to so its not HD, but it does have component connections (currently used by a 2-tuner Premiere).

From what I can tell, the Slingbox 350 has in/out component jacks so it looks like I would simply connect my mini (with a breakout cable) to the Slingbox. Then connect the Slingbox OUT connections to my Sony TV.

Does this sound about right and all I need to do? It seems pretty much straight forward & as simple as I think. I saw some other past posts about trying to use both the HDMI AND component outputs at the same time with a Mini connected to a Slingbox & running into some issues. Are there possibly any other issues or concerns I might run into with this scenario? Or is it pretty easy for this setup?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm using Mini to feed Slingbox 350 with breakout cables and it works fine. Some TVs when off will not keep HDMI HDCP handshake alive, so you may need active HDMI splitter or switch in that case else when TV is off else the component output will have a nag message. Other option if that is a problem is just use Slingbox component output to connect to TV instead of HDMI from Mini.

EDIT: 20.4.1 release may have introduced issue for Mini where both HDMI and component use at same time may not work. I'm only using component though so not a problem for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes there is some kind of issue. I use component from my Mini to my Slingbox 350. Then HDMI goes to a two way splitter. With one output going to my XBOne and one going straight to my receiver. Since the Spring update I have lost video on my SLing box a couple times now. But each time it happened it was right after my XBOne updated it's software. So somehow my XBOne has been tied to the issue I've seen. Both times I rebooted my Mini and I got my Slingbox video back. It has been fine now since my last XBOne update.


----------



## MisterTWo (Aug 20, 2012)

FWIW I have 20.4.1 on my mini using HDMI to my receiver and component to my Slingbox 350 without any issues.


----------



## hfcsyrup (Dec 12, 2012)

I just got a sling 350. it is connected via component to mini (w/ latest sw). mini is connected via hdmi to a sony soundbar with hdmi switching that turns on/off with my tv turning on/off. i am not getting consistent results for the slingbox. what exactly is the problem here? can it not output on both simultaneously? or is there a handshake issue with the soundbar? is there a formal way to turn off the soundbar so as to release the handshake or something? ideally i dont want to have to leave the soundbar on all the time, if that even works, and i dont wanna use component for the tv and optical back to the soundbar as that is a mess of remotes etc i dont want to deal with.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I use an active HDMI splitter with mine. I also use a mini with a Slingbox 350 and a Sony speakerbar. The active HDMI splitter helps avoid those issues.


----------



## jackief (Nov 15, 2013)

hfcsyrup see this other thread for issues related to the simultaneous outputs from the mini http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516264

aaronwt- can you explain more about how the splitter helps avoid issues? Do you think that when the hdmi if turned off that could avoid the output issues to the slingbox via breakout? I'm still figuring out what to do about my problem which happened at the time of the upgrade, when I was at second house last weekend I physically unplugged the hdmi before leaving so could access the slingbox.


----------

